# Westin Kierland value in II?



## tomandrobin (Feb 3, 2006)

I should have asked this before I bought this timeshare unit, but how "tradable" is my 2br l/o unit, float red season (deeded week 8 or 9) with II? I primarily bought the unit to use within the starwood network (we love thier resorts), but if we did want to trade was it a decent buy?


----------



## gmarine (Feb 3, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> I should have asked this before I bought this timeshare unit, but how "tradable" is my 2br l/o unit, float red season (deeded week 8 or 9) with II? I primarily bought the unit to use within the starwood network (we love thier resorts), but if we did want to trade was it a decent buy?



It should trade well if you reserve a high demand week. Whether it was a decent buy depends on whether you bought through the developer or a resale.


----------



## baz48 (Feb 3, 2006)

We recently purchased a 2 BR LO Platinum unit at Kierland resale.  In early November I had SVN deposit the 1 BR (not the Premium, but the smaller side) for the week of January 13-20, 2006 (Platimun week, but only a few months later).  With that deposit I was able to exchange into a 2 BR unit at Sunterra The Ridge in Sedona for the week I wanted in October 2006.  And I can still use the remaining 1 BR Premium at Kierland to exchange into a 2 BR unit in Gold season within SVN.  We are VERY happy with this exchange.


----------



## AROMANO (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you request the week you want deposited? I thought that all Starwood SVN properties are banked as to Starwood's liking....

-Anthony


----------



## baz48 (Feb 3, 2006)

AROMANO said:
			
		

> Can you request the week you want deposited? I thought that all Starwood SVN properties are banked as to Starwood's liking....
> 
> -Anthony



Anthony, you're right that you can't request a specific week to deposit.  But I did ask if she could find a Platinum week to deposit into my II account thinking that might maximize my trading power.  There was one available so it worked out OK.


----------

